# Aikido and Dan Inosanto < Blog Post



## Xue Sheng (Apr 27, 2021)

Aikido and Dan Inosanto < Link to Blog

From the Article in Aikido Journal 
Dan Inosanto: On Bruce Lee and Aikido


----------



## Buka (Apr 28, 2021)

Maybe it's my Mac, but it won't let me read that no matter which way I try.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 28, 2021)

Buka said:


> Maybe it's my Mac, but it won't let me read that no matter which way I try.



which link did you try, the one to the blog or the one to the article?
Due to MT's change, the blog appears to be dead. Click the one to the actual article.
It has worked for me on a Windows PC, a Mac laptop and a Linux laptop too.

this is the link to the article itself





						Dan Inosanto: On Bruce Lee and Aikido – Aikido Journal
					






					aikidojournal.com


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 28, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> which link did you try, the one to the blog or the one to the article?
> Due to MT's change, the blog appears to be dead. Click the one to the actual article.
> It has worked for me on a Windows PC, a Mac laptop and a Linux laptop too.
> 
> ...


Blogs are apparently not supported in this newest version of the Xenforo software. I don't know if that is something that will return in the future or not.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 28, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> which link did you try, the one to the blog or the one to the article?
> Due to MT's change, the blog appears to be dead. Click the one to the actual article.
> It has worked for me on a Windows PC, a Mac laptop and a Linux laptop too.
> 
> ...



And... it looks like the blog support is being added back in. It doesn't look like that part is online though. You can click on the BLOGS tab at the top of the screen, and your blog is still there and available but the posted link doesn't work. The URL for the blog posts has changed.


----------



## Buka (Apr 28, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> which link did you try, the one to the blog or the one to the article?
> Due to MT's change, the blog appears to be dead. Click the one to the actual article.
> It has worked for me on a Windows PC, a Mac laptop and a Linux laptop too.
> 
> ...


I did both. Several times. Probably my Mac


----------

